# New strain belived to grow twice as fast !



## whietiger88101 (Jan 25, 2011)

So i begain with some seeds from amsterdamseeds.com white widow an grape fruit kush... i decided to breed an take a chance on the gene pool.... well guys an gals i think i created a monster !!!!! or monsters in the closet that is !!!! Well with in one month these seeds that i breed " white widow and grape fruit kush " has grown almost 2.5 feet in 1 month ! to me this is super ! has any one else experianced such growth ? please messedge back. 

p.s. no trash talking allowed on this thread. Only positive thoughts and adivce only


----------



## whietiger88101 (Jan 25, 2011)

forgot to say i breed them 6 months ago an keep all the seeds ... i started from seed last month an they grew from seeds to 2.5 feet tall in one month no nuts watering every 3 days organic poting soil MG... 400 watt mh 18 hours a day...


----------



## ckckck (Jan 25, 2011)

any pics m8


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, pics would be nice. I'd like to get a gander at these little marvels.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Jan 25, 2011)

useless without pics


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 26, 2011)

Even if they grow as big as monsters they still have to smoke good. Not saying they wont, it sounds like a great mix! but I have seen some great plants that when they flower and bud its nothing like you would have thought. Keep us posted! Oh and to add a little something else I am in the middle of growing a white widow right now and I vegd for 25 days and it got right around 1.5ft so 2.5 in a month is doing great!!!! 

Also is the white widow a sativa dom strain? Im taking it is because of how tall they are.


----------



## Springtucky (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with Scrogreen above...I ended up with some colas off my bagseed that were unbelievable, but the smoke was trash in comparison to great genetics, or even decent ones at that. Although you definitely didn't start with just random seeds. But out of 25 bagseed I grew out on a test run...the end result was not a single keeper, not even a close keeper did I find from schwag seeds. Would love to see some pics of these one though....white widow is so wonderful


----------



## SCCA (Jan 26, 2011)

if im not mistaken what you are experiencing is hybrid vigor


----------



## doowmd (Jan 26, 2011)

pics!pics!pics!


----------



## ooli (Jan 26, 2011)

SCCA said:


> if im not mistaken what you are experiencing is hybrid vigor


My thoughts exactly.

~ooli~


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 26, 2011)

most male plants grow taller faster and sooner so they can release their pollen on the females below.

Without pics, Its all BS.


----------



## whietiger88101 (Feb 8, 2011)

well hears a update out of the 7 seeds i planted 4 were female 3 were male they all grew to the same size ! i will be posting pictures tomorow you guys are gonna shit your pants when you see this 5 footers from a 1 gallon pot ! its crazy the buds look like Grapefruit kush nice an thick but have these huge thc hairs coming out of them.... im amazed !


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Feb 9, 2011)

id love to see pics of this


----------



## Cereall (Feb 9, 2011)

ditto

what are you vegging them under? 400/1000 MH?


----------



## Total Head (Feb 9, 2011)

SCCA said:


> if im not mistaken what you are experiencing is hybrid vigor


muh fucka stole my answer.


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 9, 2011)

i subscribed just to see these pics


----------



## doowmd (Feb 9, 2011)

ckckck said:


> any pics m8





Carne Seca said:


> Yes, pics would be nice. I'd like to get a gander at these little marvels.





midwestfunkmaster said:


> useless without pics





Springtucky said:


> . Would love to see some pics of these one though....





doowmd said:


> pics!pics!pics!





jesus of Cannabis said:


> Without pics, Its all BS.





skunkpunk13 said:


> id love to see pics of this





ndzbnln said:


> i subscribed just to see these pics




Looks like the proof's in the pudding, and no one's gettin any dessert on this thread! lol
People's been askin for pics for almost 3 weeks and so far it's a no-go.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 9, 2011)

Shenanigans


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 9, 2011)

truely^^^. whietiger u still there?isnt today the day 4 pics


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Shenanigans


 LOL the next one of you that says shenanigans im gonna pistol whip


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> LOL the next one of you that says shenanigans im gonna pistol whip


lmao, was soooo trying to find the south park clip to post up here lmao


----------



## WillyPhister (Feb 14, 2011)

um... thats from super troopers not south park, sorry. and to the dude that started this thread Im pretty sure your experiencing some stretch. having tall plants is not the goal when growing cannabis, the shorter your plant is the better, simply because its much easier to properly light a small and wide plant versus a tall and narrow plant. im gonna have you bring your light closer to your canopy, I also recommend putting a fan on her too. you should also read up on LST and super cropping as well.


----------



## Sr. Greensea (Feb 14, 2011)

you plant grew fast cause it was happy not cause it was special


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Feb 15, 2011)

WillyPhister said:


> um... thats from super troopers not south park, sorry. and to the dude that started this thread Im pretty sure your experiencing some stretch. having tall plants is not the goal when growing cannabis, the shorter your plant is the better, simply because its much easier to properly light a small and wide plant versus a tall and narrow plant. im gonna have you bring your light closer to your canopy, I also recommend putting a fan on her too. you should also read up on LST and super cropping as well.


 and a litre of cola for you... id have to say this thred is pretty worthless without pics theres no way anyone can properly determine what the cause could really be......


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Feb 15, 2011)

Budlover1 said:


> This suit is black not.


 oh look hes a real life chocolate face skeet skeet bitches


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 16, 2011)

WillyPhister said:


> um... thats from super troopers not south park, sorry. and to the dude that started this thread Im pretty sure your experiencing some stretch. having tall plants is not the goal when growing cannabis, the shorter your plant is the better, simply because its much easier to properly light a small and wide plant versus a tall and narrow plant. im gonna have you bring your light closer to your canopy, I also recommend putting a fan on her too. you should also read up on LST and super cropping as well.


To be fair, there is a South Park episode about shenanigans as well.


----------



## WillyPhister (Feb 16, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> To be fair, there is a South Park episode about shenanigans as well.


I think you mean "Bennigans" from "Butters Very Own Episode" season 5 episode 14.


----------



## Unnk (Feb 16, 2011)

you've just been troll baited by the OP if you guys havent figured that one out yet lol


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds good, got be the awesome ELECTROLYTES! They make you win at winning!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbxq0IDqD04&feature=related


----------



## Unnk (Feb 16, 2011)

brawndoooooooooo ITS GOT ELECTROLYTES


----------



## first be (Feb 17, 2011)

Having tall plants is not the goal when growing cannabis, the shorter your plant is the better, simply because its much easier to properly light a small and wide plant versus a tall and narrow plant.


----------



## WillyPhister (Feb 17, 2011)

first be said:


> Having tall plants is not the goal when growing cannabis, the shorter your plant is the better, simply because its much easier to properly light a small and wide plant versus a tall and narrow plant.


 hey dude i literally said that on post #22, you owe me royalties now.


----------



## bobbypyn (Feb 17, 2011)

I smell a bot....

Dig the e-cig sig.....? shady....


----------



## dhg734 (Feb 17, 2011)

Unnk said:


> brawndoooooooooo ITS GOT ELECTROLYTES


oh, god. i lol'd so hard.


----------



## MsBBB (Feb 17, 2011)

first be said:


> Having tall plants is not the goal when growing cannabis, the shorter your plant is the better, simply because its much easier to properly light a small and wide plant versus a tall and narrow plant.


By no means do I claim to know it all, or even a little, I just never of heard of what you stated before. If you have the right space and equipment you should be able to grow whatever. Besides, different strains produce different traits. Indica dominate strains typically produce bushier plants, while dominate Sativa strains typically produce taller plants. I stand to be corrected???


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 17, 2011)

where did the OP go??


----------



## WillyPhister (Feb 18, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> By no means do I claim to know it all, or even a little, I just never of heard of what you stated before. If you have the right space and equipment you should be able to grow whatever. Besides, different strains produce different traits. Indica dominate strains typically produce bushier plants, while dominate Sativa strains typically produce taller plants. I stand to be corrected???


yes thats true, but for indoor growing your gonna utilize your overhead lighting alot more efficiently if you have a broad canopy with many colas verses an untrained plant with one main top.


----------



## a dog named chico (Feb 18, 2011)

Well sounds like you either have a male or an unstable F1 cross, how many seeds did you germininate? are the all the plants similar? meaning do they look the same(leaves, color, etc)? I had some beans a while back that were (i was told) Kandy Kush X white rhino X Jack the ripper, they all grew to about 6" and out of nowhere died. i would grow out the F-1s and back cross it to secure some stability in the gene pool


----------



## Unnk (Feb 18, 2011)

i still cant beleive that their actually taking brawndo from idiocracy


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 19, 2011)

Unnk said:


> i still cant beleive that their actually taking brawndo from idiocracy


Why? It's been established; It's got electrolytes.

It has what plants need. Of course it grows super plants. I need to go get another case son!


----------



## WillyPhister (Feb 19, 2011)

Unnk said:


> i still cant beleive that their actually taking brawndo from idiocracy


 you need to keep in mind that brawndo has electrolytes, a shit load of them in fact. and we all know that electrolytes are the most important thing to give your plants, well actually its really the only thing that plants need.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 19, 2011)

*Pluss rep for bringing Brondo to my attention Uncle Ben!!!!*

Im still thinking hes just whitnessed Hybrid Vigor.
Mexi bag seeds will sooooooooooooo outgrow any kind seed Ive ever seen.
I mixed some Ak x Potent mexi bag seed for an experiment *Cause its incredible.*


----------



## Tuxedotokerr (Feb 20, 2011)

I seriously love dried pineapple. 







Does pineapple have electrolytes?


----------



## bcguy01 (Feb 21, 2011)

no pics how lame


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 22, 2011)

WillyPhister said:


> I think you mean "Bennigans" from "Butters Very Own Episode" season 5 episode 14.


You would be incorrect sir.

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/150844/south-park-calls-shenanigans


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 22, 2011)

No episode will ever beat the naggers episode.

Fucking classic!!!

[video=youtube;_J5UXwHD2YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J5UXwHD2YY[/video]


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 22, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> No episode will ever beat the naggers episode.
> 
> Fucking classic!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;_J5UXwHD2YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J5UXwHD2YY[/video]


Oh. Oh, yeah, naggers, of course... LMAO I love that show.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 22, 2011)

At first I thought it was going too spell out "Newbs with ventilation questions".LOL


----------



## Funkymunky (Feb 22, 2011)

I think your lanky floppy runner beans sound poor. But I haven't actually seen em so I'm open to having my mind changed. ;P


----------



## Tuxedotokerr (Feb 22, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> At first I thought it was going too spell out "Newbs with ventilation questions".LOL


XD






Shdbfufkdndhslak


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a plant that grew 10 feet tall over night 
It has 3 lb buds 
BUT NO PICS
ROTFLMAO


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh yeah... now that you mentioned it I remember growing a plant like that. 7 days from seed to harvest, pulled 5 pounds dry. Too bad I smoked it all before I took pics... it was dank.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn it hate when that happens


----------

